# Almond Longface young hen



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

​


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the photos! That is a very lovely bird!

Terry


----------



## skitz (Dec 8, 2007)

very nice Mahmoud


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Very lovely bird! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thank U all

Best Regards*


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

She is a real looker! Very cute, do you fly here?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*hello

No I do not fly it i keep Fancy Pigeons in closed farm*


----------

